# GeForce 7600 GT support Shader Model 3.0



## mikeb939 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thinking about buying Medal of Honor Airborne at Walmart. The box says you need a video card which will support Shader Model 3.0. Will the GeForce 7600 GT support Shader Model 3.0. Hate to spend $19.99 on a game which will not install and run. Thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The 7600GT supports pixel/vertex shader model 3.0


----------



## funkmunky (Jun 15, 2008)

6600 upwards support P/V shader 3


----------

